# October 23rd Lobster



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My wifes best friend brought her new fiancee to south florida to plan the wedding and it turns out he is a big outdoorsman. He has never been to the Keys so I was on a mission to show him a good time. The wind was horrable so I only know of 1 spot that we could get a little boat to that would not make my wife sick so we hit it up for about an hour. The water was much cooler than a few weeks ago but the bugs were thick. It is one of the harder places to lobster but he was able to get 2 or 3 and I got the rest and gave it to them for the tail gate at the Dolphins game. It was good to make a new friend and as a bonus A BIG BONUS it turns out his family owns a ranch and a outfitting service in Colorado which I now have a open invatation to. Sweet!!!!!!!
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/ryanlobster.jpg
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/girlslobster.jpg

I just looked through the how to put up pictures post and can not figure it out. Can someone help me please! Otherwise click the direct link.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

_1. Click Post Reply or Edit post 
2. Click Go Advanced 
3. Scroll down to Additional Options 
4. Click Manage Attachments 
5. A new window opens... _


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the blue dress look!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby for a rookie!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

devildog83 said:


> I like the blue dress look!


 
Watch out or I will post that pic you didn't mean to email me......


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Did you end up using a net..or try the snare?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Net and stick. I did have to pull a few out of holes with my hand and got ate up by fire coral so it would have been nice to have one. My left arm looks like a 16 year old boys acne face right now.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey at least you are living in an awesome setting. The Keys are nothing to sneeze about. I used to love going down there all the time when I lived on Merritt Island. Now that I am up here in NW Fl, it is just too far to go on a regular basis.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If I could make 1/3 the $ I make here in NW Florida I would leave today. The keys are nice but not anywhere near the same as they were when I was a kid. If you were to go to the Holiday Isle pool on Saturday or Sunday you would never go back to that place again or anywhere in islamorada. I have started not stopping until MM 80 or going to places that cost $ to get into. This place is the furthest thing from a awesome setting. They really need to take controle but that will come at a price. Hell on my buddies island which is where I launch i'm yet to pull up without having to kick a bunch of spanish speaking only people off. There always like o' no english and i'm like do you understand what the 50 no trespassing signs mean or do I need to call the police to translate. Then as clear as me they say no no please don't we will leave now. sadlfkjbhsglkjhbfgkljhfrglkjnqerfg;kljhfgb;lkwejr


----------

